# Pompanos fall run yet?



## I-Salt (Aug 9, 2012)

As title states. Pompanoes making the fall run yet? I can't wait! Ill be there last week of october so idk if its a good time. I'm 5 hrs from the beach so I rely on the forums reports thanks.


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

they are starting to show up a little, i got 1 fall pomp yesterday, fat sucker. that was the toughest pomp i have ever filet to date. it was so thick i couldn't get my 7" filet knife all the way through it. i have a razor sharp knife and it still was a PITA. there were probably more out there yesterday but the beach was like a lake, perfectly flat and clear as hell so they were probably further out than i can cast.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Agree with OfcRob...I've had limited exposure on the beach (waiting for water temp to come down), but have caught a few. And they were definitely fat, fall Pomps. All we need is a little cooler water, wind and surf and it should be on.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

I went gigging in the gulf last night and stopped counting pompano in the lights. They are here! I'm headed to the beach today!


----------



## I-Salt (Aug 9, 2012)

Guess its time to put the hobie up for the winter and pull out the surf rods then. Thanks guys


----------



## westkybanded (Sep 30, 2013)

We were in Perdido last week and fished the surf every day. Caught ONE keeper pompano, where that same week last year same spot produced dozens. He was a stud tho! 

We took a bowfishing charter last Tuesday, and saw maybe a dozen all night, and all in deeper water.  They just aren't up quite yet.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Has anyone ever taken their yak out with pomp gigs hooked with sandfleas and slowly trolled around?

I've gotten pomps on shore before but figured I could cover more ground and get some exercise if I took the yak out.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Loruna said:


> Has anyone ever taken their yak out with pomp gigs hooked with sandfleas and slowly trolled around?
> 
> I've gotten pomps on shore before but figured I could cover more ground and get some exercise if I took the yak out.


Interesting idea... hmmm.. I've never trolled for pomps... :thumbsup:


----------



## Bama Dave (Oct 22, 2013)

New to this forum but not fishing Pickens for pompano. A friend and I went fishing off the Alabama side of the Perdido Pass jetties two weeks ago and landed 4 with 3 being keepers. I haven't been to Pickens in awhile. Is it open again? Thinking about taking the queen to Pickens and fishing again. I know that the fall run should be starting now. Any updates would be greatly appreciated from the locals. Later Bama Dave


----------

